# Lost 2 month old golden retriver



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a 2 month old puppy yesterday. And only had her for 2 days. My husband took her to the park while i was at work and she ran away from 83rd avenue and turned right in 135th street. I am very upset. Ive been trying to look for her for 2 days now. Please let me know if anyone seen her. Lexi is wearing a black collar with a black leash on it. Please call me 9178330926


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you called your local SPCA, animal control, etc? 
Our local newspaper will list your lost or found pet at no cost for 10 days. After that you can decide to renew, but then you have to pay a fee. Is there something like that up your way? Would be worth a try or if you are willing to pay for an add about lost pup. 
Wow, must have been a fast pup. None of mine were able to run that fast at 8 weeks. 
Good luck, I hope you find your furbaby fast and in good health!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Check this listing

Found- Golden Retriever Puppy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noey said:


> Check this listing
> 
> Found- Golden Retriever Puppy


I contacted the Clist poster and gave them the OP's contact info. 

I told the person who had the ad on Clist that a member on the GRF had posted that her pup was missing and to contact her.

Hope this is her little one and it works out.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying that's her.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys! I got my lexi back! I am so happy  i meet up with the person who posted it in craigslist. They are such a nice people, jared and his mom Beth are so amazing. They took care of my lexi and i got her back safe. Praise God for dog lovers. Thank you all for the prayers and support. I was gonna give up last night then i found the post in craigslist. Im so happy lexi is back home with me now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> Hi guys! I got my lexi back! I am so happy  i meet up with the person who posted it in craigslist. They are such a nice people, jared and his mom Beth are so amazing. They took care of my lexi and i got her back safe. Praise God for dog lovers. Thank you all for the prayers and support. I was gonna give up last night then i found the post in craigslist. Im so happy lexi is back home with me now


Thank you for this update, this is fantastic news......... 

How lucky were you to have found someone who took such great care of your little girl and got her back to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruvys*

Ruvsy

Keep her close to you-so happy for you. A puppy shouldn't go to a park yet-they need to have all of their immunizations, which the vet will tell you when they can get them.
So happy for you and her!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What wonderful news. I am so happy Lexi is back safe and sound!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you again  And yes i will take extra care of her now. Do you guys have any suggestion to where i can leave her while im at work? Is a dog sitter place fine?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have a dog sitter or doggie daycare you can trust, that would be a good idea while you are at work. You have to check though first about vaccination requirements for these places, I would think. 
Good luck and I am happy that your baby is back!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Was this your little guy.

Found- Golden Retriever Puppy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yay  I also had sent the CL poster the info - I'll bet they were inundated with emails LOL

So happy you got your pup back and good people found her


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank God I know how upset you must have been.Sorry no advise on the work thing Jack was able to go with me when he was a pup now he prefers to stay home in the yard or lay on his couch & was animal planet


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ruvyslater said:


> Thank you again  And yes i will take extra care of her now. Do you guys have any suggestion to where i can leave her while im at work? Is a dog sitter place fine?


I would avoid a dog sitter place/doggie daycare til she had all of her puppy shots. You don't want her to catch something.

I dog walker who just takes out your pup to potty and back inside to play should to should be fine.


PS Make sure to get her at least an ID tag with your contact info on it or better yet microchip, too.

Best of luck with her. She looks adorable.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Many thanks to everyone on the GRF who tried to help get this little girl home. I just love this community!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank God you got your baby girl back safely


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What great news, that really did make me smile.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

So i got Lexi back yesterday, but I got another problem she wont eat or drink water. Shes so weak and wont even play. When i got her back yesterday morning she was still playful and active and ate the food i gave her. We went outside to talk to my friend if she can take care of lexi while im at work and when we got back home she wont eat, drink a little water but still playful and active sunday night but sleeps a lot. Monday morning i didnt go to work cause she still not eating i took her to the vet the pet shop recommended and the dr said she just have a mild respiratory infection and should be fine, she gave lexi antibiotics to take twice a day. When we got home she just sleeps a lot but still a little active and does play bite then went to sleep when she woke up she still not eating and vomitted four times a yellow liquid i took her back to the vet and the dr said its the bile fluid cause her stomach was empty they suggested to keep lexi at the clinic to monitor but they said they will just leave her in a cage with nobody to monitor her from 6pm until 9am. I did not agree and i took her back home, before we went home the dr gave her 2 shots of electolytes and right now he is just so weak and sleeps a lot. I am so worried, i dont want to lose her please advise what i need to do...???O


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldn't have a lot of faith in a vet recommended by a pet store that sells puppies or kittens  I would take her to an emergency clinic, as it doesn't take a lot to take a young puppy down. They can dehydrate very quickly. At a minimum, back to a vet in the morning.

Who knows what she was exposed to while tied up at the dog park? Did the vet run any blood work? What were the results?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Please find a different vet for another opinion. Something just doesn't sound right here...
Wishing you the best.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

And if you bought her from a pet store, who knows what she was exposed to there--back to the vet for sure


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

She didnt do anything. Just check the temp and listened to lexi's breathing. I should have brought her to a different vet. I will brin her to another vet first thing in the morning., why is this happening. Please pray that she will be fine.. I cant force her to eat or drink water..


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor baby. I agree with BayBeams & Tahnee GR.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you have a 24 hour or emergency vet available? I think I might be considering that option at this point, I will be thinking positive healing thoughts for you and your puppy....


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ice chips & baby food?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I say Doggie ER for puppy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Noey said:


> Check this listing
> 
> Found- Golden Retriever Puppy


 
Noey - the hero. Great job finding that and connecting the OP. You are awesome.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Going to ER now. Prayers for lexi please.. Thanks so much everyone..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no!:--sad:I really praythat you get your beloved puppy back safe and sound.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Hi guys! I got my lexi back! I am so happy  i meet up with the person who posted it in craigslist. They are such a nice people, jared and his mom Beth are so amazing. They took care of my lexi and i got her back safe. Praise God for dog lovers. Thank you all for the prayers and support. I was gonna give up last night then i found the post in craigslist. Im so happy lexi is back home with me now


I am so happy to hear! That's wonderful!:banana:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

ruvyslater, good call!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

ruvyslater said:


> Going to ER now. Prayers for lexi please.. Thanks so much everyone..


So glad you are taking Lexi to the ER vet. Please keep us posted.
Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> So i got Lexi back yesterday, but I got another problem she wont eat or drink water. Shes so weak and wont even play. When i got her back yesterday morning she was still playful and active and ate the food i gave her. We went outside to talk to my friend if she can take care of lexi while im at work and when we got back home she wont eat, drink a little water but still playful and active sunday night but sleeps a lot. Monday morning i didnt go to work cause she still not eating i took her to the vet the pet shop recommended and the dr said she just have a mild respiratory infection and should be fine, she gave lexi antibiotics to take twice a day. When we got home she just sleeps a lot but still a little active and does play bite then went to sleep when she woke up she still not eating and vomitted four times a yellow liquid i took her back to the vet and the dr said its the bile fluid cause her stomach was empty they suggested to keep lexi at the clinic to monitor but they said they will just leave her in a cage with nobody to monitor her from 6pm until 9am. I did not agree and i took her back home, before we went home the dr gave her 2 shots of electolytes and right now he is just so weak and sleeps a lot. I am so worried, i dont want to lose her please advise what i need to do...???O


Glad you are taking her to the ER. I am praying that she makes a full recovery! Keep us posted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Lexi.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Such a relief!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

any word on how lexi is doing?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Lexi in ICU*

Please pray for my baby girl Lexi. She is in the ICU now. Shes only 2 months old such a baby.. I got her last april 25th. She was missing on the 27th and got her back the 29th from a nice family who returned her back to me. I cant believe that in such a young age she was goig through all of this. I brought her this morning to the vet that the pet shop where i got Lexi from recommended. The vet said its just a mild respiratory infection but she is getting worst so i took her to the ER. The ER doctor said its not reapiratory infection but more of an intenstinal problem. Im pray that God will heal her soon. I will really appreciate if you can include my baby to your prayers. Thank You.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is in good hands, I am glad you took her to the ER. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

ruvyslater said:


> Please pray for my baby girl Lexi. She is in the ICU now. Shes only 2 months old such a baby.. I got her last april 25th. She was missing on the 27th and got her back the 29th from a nice family who returned her back to me. I cant believe that in such a young age she was goig through all of this. I brought her this morning to the vet that the pet shop where i got Lexi from recommended. The vet said its just a mild respiratory infection but she is getting worst so i took her to the ER. The ER doctor said its not reapiratory infection but more of an intenstinal problem. Im pray that God will heal her soon. I will really appreciate if you can include my baby to your prayers. Thank You.


Poor baby Lexi. Does the ER vet think it might be Parvo? Wishing strength and healing thoughts for you and little Lexi...


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Dr. Said they will test her for parvo. Im waiting for the result now. I wish i can just stay here until she recovers. My heart is beating fast im really worry right now. But faithful that she will recover. Thank you for all the prayers. I love this community. I pray that the dr and nurses takes really really good care of my baby..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers. It's going to be a long night for you and your baby. Hoping that by morning you have the answers and that she's getting better!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

So lexi will definitely stay in the ICU. My heart is breaking seeing her go through all this. I need prayers for my baby for her fast recovery. Parvo is negative. Blood is ok. Her xray is abnormal. Her chest is interfering with her stomach. They will do an abdominal ultrasoud tomorrow to find out what exactly needs to be done. Please pray for my baby that she will not have to undergo surgery and that God will just heal and restore everything tonight. Also i need prayer financially. With all the things happening when she was missing i paid for pet amber alert. Then the bill tonight was just huge and they will not do the ultrasound unless i pay first. Thank you again.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If it is parvovirus- I would let the petstore know since the incubation period is 4-10 days. I don't think she could have picked it up on her adventure- Too soon for it to show.

I would also contact the people you found your puppy to let them know especially if they have other pets.

I would give the petstore recommended vet a piece of my mind.


I hope you baby has a full recovery.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Oops you updated while I was typing.

I would still contact the petstore, vet, and people who has your puppy to let them know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is really huge load on your shoulder for just one week having your Lexi. I am really sorry, prayers sent for little Lexi and you.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The dr said it could be hernia, hopefully not. I dont want my baby to undergo surgery and i dont know where to get money for it.. Please continue for praying. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about Lexi this morning. I hope it is something easy manageable. Sending my prayers, I lit a candle for little Lexi. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

There are a few organizations that will help with expenses. The catch is that you need to apply BEFORE surgery, etc. So I would call them now, and explain what is going on, and hopefully they can help. This is a very short list, but a quick Google search should bring up some more options for you.

The Mosby Foundation
RedRover : Programs : RedRover Relief : RedRover Relief Grants
thepetfund.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers for your little Lexi.


You can also apply for CARE Credit if you don't already have it.

Here's the link to the co.-

CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures

Here's the link for the Veterinary info-

CareCredit® Veterinary Financing for Pet Care, Pet Surgery, Vaccinations & Other Veterinary Medicine Procedures


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is probably a long shot but is there any chance the breeder could help you with some of the medical expenses. If it is a hernia it is highly possible she had this before you even took her home from the breeder.
So sorry you are going through this.
My thoughts are with you...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> This is probably a long shot but is there any chance the breeder could help you with some of the medical expenses. If it is a hernia it is highly possible she had this before you even took her home from the breeder.
> So sorry you are going through this.
> My thoughts are with you...


She bought Lexi through a Pet Store.

It would be a very good idea to contact them and see if they will do anything-refund on purchase price, help with medical expenses, etc. 

Did the Pet Store have any type of Guarantee?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Please pray for my baby girl Lexi. She is in the ICU now. Shes only 2 months old such a baby.. I got her last april 25th. She was missing on the 27th and got her back the 29th from a nice family who returned her back to me. I cant believe that in such a young age she was goig through all of this. I brought her this morning to the vet that the pet shop where i got Lexi from recommended. The vet said its just a mild respiratory infection but she is getting worst so i took her to the ER. The ER doctor said its not reapiratory infection but more of an intenstinal problem. Im pray that God will heal her soon. I will really appreciate if you can include my baby to your prayers. Thank You.


I am praying hard for Lexi. I don't believe God would get her back for you only for you to lose her this way. Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> The Dr. Said they will test her for parvo. Im waiting for the result now. I wish i can just stay here until she recovers. My heart is beating fast im really worry right now. But faithful that she will recover. Thank you for all the prayers. I love this community. I pray that the dr and nurses takes really really good care of my baby..


I am here for you all the way my dear!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh no, that sounds like a hernia, and I sure hope that is not what it is. Fingers crossed that Lexi can get better without needing surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

Praying very hard for Lexi and you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*I thought you might ave a look at this*

Seeing that you are in the NYC area, I thought you might want to check this out. I am not sure if you are eligibe, but it is worth checking out. Hope this helps.

NY Save


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Any updates? I am praying for Lexi to come back with a good report.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for a little Lexi pup. Please tell us how is she doing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe you could check this thread for financial aid links.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ncial-help-vet-bills-critical-care-needs.html


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Lexi and your Mom are in my thoughts...
Stay strong...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

keeping little lexi in my thoughts and sending some good vibes...


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I gave up Lexi at the aspca adoption. Im so heartbroken right now. He surgery cost $5000. I already paid $2000 for the diagnostics to rule out whats going on with her. I have $2000 to start the surgery but they wont take it they want the whole amount for them to start the surgery. I want to take her home and find another help, i negotiated for payment plans. I can pay for it. Its just that i used $1500 to buy her from a pet store, $2000 when i took her to vet. I only had $2000 left but can get more money if they let me go with lexi. My phone was dead when i was at berg memorial hospital so i couldn't phone calls to people who can help me. Im so scared because they told me she will die i i take her back with me and they advised me to give her to adoption so they can start the surgery. The hardest thing to do but i did it just to save her life. I want her back so bad. I need help getting her back from the adoption. I really dont know what to do now:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> I gave up Lexi at the aspca adoption. Im so heartbroken right now. He surgery cost $5000. I already paid $2000 for the diagnostics to rule out whats going on with her. I have $2000 to start the surgery but they wont take it they want the whole amount for them to start the surgery. I want to take her home and find another help, i negotiated for payment plans. I can pay for it. Its just that i used $1500 to buy her from a pet store, $2000 when i took her to vet. I only had $2000 left but can get more money if they let me go with lexi. My phone was dead when i was at berg memorial hospital so i couldn't phone calls to people who can help me. Im so scared because they told me she will die i i take her back with me and they advised me to give her to adoption so they can start the surgery. The hardest thing to do but i did it just to save her life. I want her back so bad. I need help getting her back from the adoption. I really dont know what to do now:


I am so sorry to hear this.

Have you contacted the Pet Store where you purchased her from?


Did you sign a Release form signing her over to the ASPCA, relinquishing all rights of ownership of Lexi?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I applied for care credit and got denied. I dont understad why because i have a good credit. Can someone help me call aspca adoption or berg memorial hospital to help me get her back. I explained everything we went through but they wont give me any consideration. I just want to save lexi. Ive been calling out from work since friday when she was missing. I took her to blue pearl emergency and paid $2000 for every tests they did to lexi. They quoted me $5100 for the surgery so i called berg memorial and told them i need financial help for lexi they told me to transfer her and when i got there they still couldnt help me because they want me to pay the whole amount of $3500. I dont know what to do now.. Go gave her back to me and now i dont have her again.. The dr in berg memorial even advised me to just put lexi to sleep i will never do that and i will do everything for her to survive:


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I did sign something. But im willing to pay just to get her back. My husband was saying we will get over her cause we only had her for few days but i love her so much and i did everything to find her back i dont think i can ever get over her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> I did sign something. But im willing to pay just to get her back. My husband was saying we will get over her cause we only had her for few days but i love her so much and i did everything to find her back i dont think i can ever get over her.


Do you know what you signed? 

If you want Lexi back then I suggest you *go* to the ASPCA ASAP.

Contact the Pet Store where you purchased her too.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out for you & Lexi. I agree with Carolina Mom contact the pet store via lawyer if nessacery.You paid good money for her in good faith & they should stand behind the sale.I know it's hard not to think with your heart right now but it might be time to get mad.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. 
My heart goes out to you....


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry, I know this is devastating.

What is the surgery for? If it is a hernia or some kind of internal injury, it is possible she was injured during her adventure, and not the pet store's fault. I say this because I once adopted a stray cat and when we went to the vet I found he had a diaphragmatic hernia with just days to live, which was caused by some kind of trauma (such as a car or getting kicked). We were college and had no means to save him, but borrowed the money for the surgery. I called every animal org. in the city and not one would help us.

I'm so sorry about Lexi


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with Carolina Mom - GO to the ASPCA. Explain the whole sequence of events and indicate your willingness to pay for the surgery. The pet store should reimburse you for the cost of Lexi - you purchased a supposedly healthy dog in good faith. This poor little girl!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! I am so so sorry you are going through this ordeal and poor baby!!! I agree that you need to go talk to the ASPCA in person, and of course contact the pet store!!!, if this is not an injury that she suffered while in her adventure, the pet store should refund you your money and you will be able to pay for the surgery. Sending positive thoughts your way. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I will go back to aspca again today and talk to them. Please pray ror me and that lexi is fine after the surgery. Its a diaphragmatic hernia by the way. Thanks


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Did they tell you if it was likely to be a congenital hernia, or she was injured while she was lost? if it is congenital you should be able to get your money back from the pet store.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

The dr said it could be a hernia she got when she was missing. I dont know. But she eas fine when i got her back in the morning.,


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Lexi*

:wavey:tolivia.... I just googled "diaphragmatic hernia" you are correct in the possibility of injury or trauma ...Lexi was out of the owners hand for 2 days ....anything could have happen .... after what we have read about places like aspca and the like not giving back animals once given to them or placed by people that found them ...I would be VERY worried !.... plus she signed papers.... not a good situation :no: !!!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor baby, I wonder what she went through when she was missing, I hope the ASPCA works with you and you get your baby back. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for all the support. Really hoping and praying i can get her back.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> thank you for all the support. Really hoping and praying i can get her back.


me too !!!!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Thank you for all the support. Really hoping and praying i can get her back.


Praying you can get her back. This is heart breaking.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it is pretty unlikely the ASPCA is going to give the puppy back. From their standpoint this is an 8-week old puppy that was not watched closely enough while at a park, which she maybe should not have been in the first place without vaccines, and got loose. Suffered a trauma (most likely) and the owner gives up the dog, signing away ownership, because she does not have the money for the surgery the dog requires. I realize there is more to this than we on this forum are aware of, but based on what I have read so far, I don't see the aspca giving her back to the OP. Sorry to be a debbie downer; this is just my impression. My concern is for the health of the puppy. I really hope she comes out of the surgery ok, and is placed in a good home, wherever that may be. And given where she was purchased, this sadly might not be the only major medical issue this pup encounters


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

@tolivia.... unfortunately ....I agree these places are very unforgiven but I think ...for good reason.... I to hope the the pup does well with the surgury ...and to the owner  ....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just read this entire thread, this is so sad. i hope she can get Lexi back. I know at my vet they do have payment plans. For something so serious as surgery i dont get it, why would a vet deny service? i dont think its right. She could sign a contract saying she will pay such an amount weekly til the bill is paid off. The vet would rather see her give up her dog??


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Vet's don't like to have to deal with collections, this is why they don't have A/R, they would go out of business if they had to deal with people not paying.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Vet's don't like to have to deal with collections, this is why they don't have A/R, they would go out of business if they had to deal with people not paying.


Especially a place like Blue Pearl - they are emergency and specialty clinics. Very expensive but very good. Most of their patients are looking at life and death scenarios with the big bills.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I just read this entire thread, this is so sad. i hope she can get Lexi back. I know at my vet they do have payment plans. For something so serious as surgery i dont get it, why would a vet deny service? i dont think its right. She could sign a contract saying she will pay such an amount weekly til the bill is paid off. The vet would rather see her give up her dog??


It was years ago, but this happened with my cat (diaphragmatic hernia) and although my vet had payment plans, they did not offer a plan for that particular surgery. From the way it was explained to me, the surgery is complicated, not all vets can do it, and there is a chance the animal might not make it. Maybe some of our vet members can chime in, as I am no expert, this is just what was told to me. I called other vets in town to see if I could get it done cheaper and not a single one was even willing to take on the case, let alone do it cheaper or on a payment plan. From what I understood at the time, with this diagnosis, often the choice is made to put the animal down rather than go through with the surgery.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Let's take a look at this - the OP purchased a new puppy and the puppy escaped from her husband. The OP has looked after the puppy's best interests by doing her best to find the pup (i.e. contacting the forum, Craig's List etc.) and by soliciting and acting on GRF members' advice to take Lexi to the E-vet. Is she any more negligent than the Portland, ME family whose pup escaped a couple of weeks ago on its first arrival home? This is a money issue, not an abandonment issue. It's too bad there's not a 24 hour waiting period if the only immediate solution to saving an animal's life is to surrender it.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

penparson said:


> Let's take a look at this - the OP purchased a new puppy and the puppy escaped from her husband. The OP has looked after the puppy's best interests by doing her best to find the pup (i.e. contacting the forum, Craig's List etc.) and by soliciting and acting on GRF members' advice to take Lexi to the E-vet. Is she any more negligent than the Portland, ME family whose pup escaped a couple of weeks ago on its first arrival home? This is a money issue, not an abandonment issue. It's too bad there's not a 24 hour waiting period if the only immediate solution to saving an animal's life is to surrender it.


I Never thought she did any such thing (abandonment)... she tried to do what she could to get the little one back ....my point was that was because she signed something....the deck is stacked against her and the reference to the Maine issue was simply that they (lexi's mom) more that likely has a heck of a battle on her hands.... thus the sad faces after my quote !
The vet issue just plain stinks but again not unusual....


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Aspca called me back and said i can get her back. They have not started the surgery yet. I still need $4000 to start the surgery.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

mac'sdad said:


> I Never thought she did any such thing (abandonment)... she tried to do what she could to get the little one back ....my point was that was because she signed something....the deck is stacked against her and the reference to the Maine issue was simply that they (lexi's mom) more that likely has a heck of a battle on her hands.... thus the sad faces after my quote !
> The vet issue just plain stinks but again not unusual....


Yes, I wasn't trying to say that I felt she abandoned the puppy, what I was trying to point out was the perspective of the ASPCA and the fact that she signed the puppy over. It's a terrible situation and I'm sorry for the puppy, sorry for Lexi's mom.... but like Mac's Dad says, she's got a battle on her hands to get that dog back, it it just might not happen based on the background 

x-posts w/ Lexi's mom - that is great! I am so relieved for you!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Aspca called me back and said i can get her back. They have not started the surgery yet. I still need $4000 to start the surgery.


Yay! Are they going to go ahead and do the surgery, or do you have to pay first?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ruvyslater said:


> Aspca called me back and said i can get her back. They have not started the surgery yet. I still need $4000 to start the surgery.


Did they tell you what her chances of survival are? How difficult the surgery is?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

A clarification - in my opinion the only reason the pup ended up with the ASPCA
was the inability, at that time, of the OP to pay for an expensive surgery. The ASPCA offered a solution to an immediate problem, to save the pup's life. I feel so badly for folks who have to make this kind of decision - surrender your animal if you can't afford to pay. No one's comments led me to believe that they felt the OP had abandoned her pup.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Great News*

:artydudeWa-hoo....to Lexi's Mom and Lexi ...

:bigangel:There are angels out there:bigangel: !

:crossfingHope finances can be arrainged:crossfing !


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

So i tried everything to put up money needed for her. The surgery was scheduled at 2pm and i have to be there. They will give me back lexi if i pay the whole $4000 bill. They will not do the surgery unless i have the whole amount. I tried to make an arrangement that i have $2000 right now and pay the rest tomorrow but they said its still not going to work. I dont want to delay the surgery and i dont want her to die. This is really devastating and im really heartbroken.. I feel really bad i dont have the money now.. I applied for all the possible things i can do, care credit, personal loan.. But got denied in everything. I called aspca to ask if i can get lexi back because i though the family who found them will help me with the medical expenses based on their email to me yesterday but when i called them today i guess they changed their mind or its just a lot of money. And like i said i just want lexi to feel better. If i cant readopt her im praying she will be with a wonderful family.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> So i tried everything to put up money needed for her. The surgery was scheduled at 2pm and i have to be there. They will give me back lexi if i pay the whole $4000 bill. They will not do the surgery unless i have the whole amount. I tried to make an arrangement that i have $2000 right now and pay the rest tomorrow but they said its still not going to work. I dont want to delay the surgery and i dont want her to die. This is really devastating and im really heartbroken.. I feel really bad i dont have the money now.. I applied for all the possible things i can do, care credit, personal loan.. But got denied in everything. I called aspca to ask if i can get lexi back because i though the family who found them will help me with the medical expenses based on their email to me yesterday but when i called them today i guess they changed their mind or its just a lot of money. And like i said i just want lexi to feel better. If i cant readopt her im praying she will be with a wonderful family.


Do you have a friend or family member that can loan you the money? This is so heartbreaking. I wish there was something I could do to help. If I had that kind of money, i'd send it your way.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I read thru most the posts. And I'm still trying to figure out how one can lose a 2 month old puppy?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What caused it to occur? Genetic/hereditary or possible trauma. Have you contacted the pet store yet? She probably had it when you got her. 

New York Pet Lemon Law


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just to summarize everything:
I got Lexi on April 25 from a pet store. When i walk in the store lexi was the first puppy i saw and she was looking at me and playing with me while i put my hands in the glass wall. I asked the pet store to take her out of her cage so i can see her, she was so playful and sweet and i fall in love with her right away. My husband wants to get a siberian husky so we had lexi back in her cage. While we were lookin at the husky, i look back at lexi when she was inside her cage and she was staring at me looking so sad because we are playing with the husky. There are other people trying to play with her but shes not responding to them and she keep looking at me and so we bought her. (we also bought a new car that same day) - we are so happy and she is so playful. On april 27 while i was at work my husband took her out in the park so lexi will stop crying cause he's trying to put her in the crate. He was thinking that if Lexi get a little walk she will easily fall asleep in her crate. So when they were walking back home my husband is holding lexi in his arm while he was on the phone and lexi jumped out and ran my husband said lexi ran really fast and he cant keep up. He called me to tell me that lexi was missing and i immediately left my work, i printed couple of posters with lexi's pictures and my contact number. As soon as i got out of subway, i reported it in out local pricent. Meet up with my husband around our neighborhood and he showed me where lexi ran. I posted posters in all the posts in that street and around our neighborhood. I went to laundromats, groceries, supermarkets, subway stations and local vets around out area posting lexi's pictures and my contact number. Got back home friday night around 10pm and went online. I paid the petamber alert like $500 to help me look for lexi its like a pet detective. Posted that lexi is missing on all he pet lost websites. Fall asleep at 3am saturday and woke up 6am. Went outside again to print more posters and post it in our neighborhood. Me and my friend looked for her the whole day although my legs is hurting and im hungry i didnt stop. I prayed really really hard while i was out looking for her that God will bring her back to me. When i got back home around 9pm i cant stop crying and my husband keep trying to comfort me telling me i will get over her since we only had her for 2 days i said no i will find her. I fall asleep for crying and woke up around 11:12 pm because of a text message from Jesse who is from a rescue group who told me someone posted something in craigslist that they found a golden retriever puppy. I feel so relieve and contact the person posted it in craigslist. Kathleen also a resurr also helped me get in touch with Jared. I picked up lexi the next day. Jared and his mom Beth are amazing. Such a nice people, they took care of lexi really really good. When we got home i feed lexi and she ate all the food i gave her. We played and in te afternoon i tried to feed her again and she wont eat but drink a little. I said maybe shes just tired ao i let her sleep. I tried to feed her again at sunday night but she still wont eat. I got really really worried. Monday morning im about to go to work so i tried to feed her again and she still wont eat so i called out and took her the vet the pet store recommended. The dr said its just a mild respitatory infection and she should be fine. We got back home and she just sleep when she woke up she throw up yellow fluid, and of course i got worried again and went back to the vet. They want her to stay in the clinic but problem is they dont have nurses to supervise her from 6pm to 9am so i said i will just take her home, the dr gave her 2 shots of electrolytes. When we got home, monday night, i can see that she is really really weak and in pain and based on the advise of some people here in community i took her to the ER at blue pearl where they did a lot of tests to rule out the problem, i paid $2000 for everything and her xray revealed a diaphragmatic hernia which can be congenital or from trauma. They quoted me $5000 and i started calling different animal financial groups for help and emailing people. I tried to borrow from my friends and family but jobody can help me. I valled betg memorial hospital asking for financial help and they advised to transfer lexi. When we got there they wont give me any financial help since i bought her from a pet store, care credit not approved and surgery cost is $4000. Dr scared me because she said she doesnt know of lexi can make it if i leave and look for another help. Back then my phone was dead so i have no access to calling people or checking my email. I said i can pay $2000 just start the surgery and i pay the rest the next day but they wont take it, they also told me they will just put her to sleep and i said no, they recommended givig her to aspca adoption so she can be sent for surgery. The hardest thing to do but my husband said that it would be best for lexiS i feel so bad not having enough money to pay for her surgery. I got home and read jared's email that he can help me with money so i called aspca this morning and told them i can pay for lexi's medical expenses if they give her back to me they said they will give her back to me but again need to pay $4000 for the surgery, i called jared and he cant really help me financially and im so lost again i told aspca to just go ahead and do the surgery. Im really heart broken and feel so bad and guilty at the same time. How could this happen to a little girl like Lexi. I pray that they take care of her and she will recover soon. Praying that Lexi is doing fine right now.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you called any of the organizations that people have suggested. The Mosby Foundation is great, and called in their contribution directly to my vet for Hunter's surgery so I didn't have to pay out of pocket. I gave you a few suggestions, and someone else did too and gave you a link to a forum thread. Please try these options! Things may work out for you! Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does the ASPCA have the vet facility to do the surgery, and are they planning to do it?


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Would the ASPCA do a chip in account......that way the monies collected would go directly to them along with any funds you can contribute !!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mac'sdad said:


> Would the ASPCA do a chip in account......that way the monies collected would go directly to them along with any funds you can contribute !!!!!


If ASPCA do a chip in account, maybe some of us will sent some money, I know I would do it. This story just breaks my heart. I just dont get it, puppy's life is in question and everyone puts the money at the first place.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

It's worth asking the question - I'd help out.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd do my best too


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh my God. You guys are amazing. Thank you so much. This means so much to me. I will call them first thing tomorrow morning and see if they will accept chip in account. Again, im really thankful for all the support and help to save my baby Lexi. I will post an update tomorrow morning after i talk to aspca. Please continue praying for Lexi's recovery. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I gave up Lexi at the aspca adoption. Im so heartbroken right now. He surgery cost $5000. I already paid $2000 for the diagnostics to rule out whats going on with her. I have $2000 to start the surgery but they wont take it they want the whole amount for them to start the surgery. I want to take her home and find another help, i negotiated for payment plans. I can pay for it. Its just that i used $1500 to buy her from a pet store, $2000 when i took her to vet. I only had $2000 left but can get more money if they let me go with lexi. My phone was dead when i was at berg memorial hospital so i couldn't phone calls to people who can help me. Im so scared because they told me she will die i i take her back with me and they advised me to give her to adoption so they can start the surgery. The hardest thing to do but i did it just to save her life. I want her back so bad. I need help getting her back from the adoption. I really dont know what to do now:


No! No! No! :--sad::bawling:
I know her life will more likely be saved now, but it didn't have to end this way! This breaks my heart! This has got to be the worst nightmare imaginable! I know vets have to look out for their bottom line since they can't afford to give everyone a break, but they should have given you a chance to come up with the money and went ahead and saved her life. You had just bought her and had her returned to you. I did not want to see you loose her to death or by losing custody of her! I was hoping you could have asked us on the forum for help. Asking for help from strangers is not easy I know. Now that you've surrendered her, I can only hope somebody on the forum adopts her if she lives and gives you visitation rights. Is anybody in NYC willing to do that?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

mac'sdad said:


> :wavey:tolivia.... I just googled "diaphragmatic hernia" you are correct in the possibility of injury or trauma ...Lexi was out of the owners hand for 2 days ....anything could have happen .... after what we have read about places like aspca and the like not giving back animals once given to them or placed by people that found them ...I would be VERY worried !.... plus she signed papers.... not a good situation :no: !!!!


I am afraid you're right. I can't stand the lack of compassion people have nowadays! People only seem to care about money and at the same time define the other person who lacks money as the one who doesn't care about the dog! Then they wonder why so many people surrender their dogs. Maybe if vets would trust owners to come up with the money and go ahead save their dog's life, there would be less dogs being surrendered.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Thank you for all the support. Really hoping and praying i can get her back.


Oh dear God, you got Lexi back for her before, you can do it again! Please make a way where there seems to be no way. There is nothing too hard for God! Please give this loving owner one more chance! Grant her the greatest of favor with the SPCA and bless her and Lexi with the best of all outcome. I ask of you in Jesus name, I pray, Amen.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I just read this entire thread, this is so sad. i hope she can get Lexi back. I know at my vet they do have payment plans. For something so serious as surgery i dont get it, why would a vet deny service? i:appl: dont think its right. She could sign a contract saying she will pay such an amount weekly til the bill is paid off. The vet would rather see her give up her dog??


Bravo! Bravo!:appl:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Vet's don't like to have to deal with collections, this is why they don't have A/R, they would go out of business if they had to deal with people not paying.


I am afraid you're right. Vets can't afford to give everyone a break. I do think they should evaluate each dog and pet owner on a case by case basis and consider being more trusting of those who have given their all to save their dog and have more passion for saving the animal than $$$. I can't stand vets that are in it for the money!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

penparson said:


> Let's take a look at this - the OP purchased a new puppy and the puppy escaped from her husband. The OP has looked after the puppy's best interests by doing her best to find the pup (i.e. contacting the forum, Craig's List etc.) and by soliciting and acting on GRF members' advice to take Lexi to the E-vet. Is she any more negligent than the Portland, ME family whose pup escaped a couple of weeks ago on its first arrival home? This is a money issue, not an abandonment issue. It's too bad there's not a 24 hour waiting period if the only immediate solution to saving an animal's life is to surrender it.


Very well said! Bravo! Bravo! Academy Award winner!:appl:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Aspca called me back and said i can get her back. They have not started the surgery yet. I still need $4000 to start the surgery.


I would like to help pay for the surgery. We can't give up on this puppy after all they've been through! Anybody else in with me?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> So i tried everything to put up money needed for her. The surgery was scheduled at 2pm and i have to be there. They will give me back lexi if i pay the whole $4000 bill. They will not do the surgery unless i have the whole amount. I tried to make an arrangement that i have $2000 right now and pay the rest tomorrow but they said its still not going to work. I dont want to delay the surgery and i dont want her to die. This is really devastating and im really heartbroken.. I feel really bad i dont have the money now.. I applied for all the possible things i can do, care credit, personal loan.. But got denied in everything. I called aspca to ask if i can get lexi back because i though the family who found them will help me with the medical expenses based on their email to me yesterday but when i called them today i guess they changed their mind or its just a lot of money. And like i said i just want lexi to feel better. If i cant readopt her im praying she will be with a wonderful family.


Don't give up! God is on your side! I am sure there are people on GRF, myself included who would be willing to take up a collection for you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ruvyslater - ask the vet to let you make a large deposit, set up an account and let you make payments into it. Surely if you gave them the money you have available, it's a good amount, they will do her surgery. Then, once you have the account set up at the vet's office you can share the name of the clinic, contact info, and the name the account is under and anyone here can send a donation directly to the vet.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> If ASPCA do a chip in account, maybe some of us will sent some money, I know I would do it. This story just breaks my heart. I just dont get it, puppy's life is in question and everyone puts the money at the first place.


You said it!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

The only thing I can say is that E-vets in New York haven't changed much in the past 40 years! When I was in my early twenties and newly married, I lived on the Upper East Side in Manhattan with my husband and two Papillons. The Papillon puppy jumped off the bed one night, badly fracturing his foreleg. I picked him up and walked to the Animal Medical Center, which was about two blocks away from our apartment. I remember sitting in the waiting room for quite a while with this poor puppy yelping in agony while the receptionist took care of "the paperwork" - i.e. was trying to determine if I was credit-worthy. It really annoyed me! As I recall, I finally got them to agree to treat the pup while I walked back to my apartment to get a major credit card.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

penparson said:


> It's worth asking the question - I'd help out.


Yes, same here!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

penparson said:


> The only thing I can say is that E-vets in New York haven't changed much in the past 40 years! When I was in my early twenties and newly married, I lived on the Upper East Side in Manhattan with my husband and two Papillons. The Papillon puppy jumped off the bed one night, badly fracturing his foreleg. I picked him up and walked to the Animal Medical Center, which was about two blocks away from our apartment. I remember sitting in the waiting room for quite a while with this poor puppy yelping in agony while the receptionist took care of "the paperwork" - i.e. was trying to determine if I was credit-worthy. It really annoyed me! As I recall, I finally got them to agree to treat the pup while I walked back to my apartment to get a major credit card.


Doesn't surpise me one bit!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Oh my God. You guys are amazing. Thank you so much. This means so much to me. I will call them first thing tomorrow morning and see if they will accept chip in account. Again, im really thankful for all the support and help to save my baby Lexi. I will post an update tomorrow morning after i talk to aspca. Please continue praying for Lexi's recovery. Thanks a lot.


I am so relieved that you have a chance to get Lexi back! I am here for you all the way! I can't see why they would deny a chip in account. Please get back to us right away. I am sorry to be so delayed, but I am on vacation in AZ, 3 hours behind you. I live on the east coast, but just arrived in AZ today. I look forward to your update tomorrow!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Does the ASPCA have the vet facility to do the surgery, and are they planning to do it?


I'm still not clear on this question. What vet was scheduled to do her surgery, and did they cancel it or go forward?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so did she get Lexi back? She has 2000.00 up front, this is half the amount of surgery, the vet surely knows pretty much no one has 4000.00 just sitting in their pockets!! Unbelievable! i understand they have to watch out for themselves but come on every so often you have to bend and in this situation i would say its time to bend a bit. Money over a puppy's life?? Just doesnt make sense to me at all. Waiting for an update. She needs $2000.00. If 40 of us can contribute $50 she will have the other half. i am in to help!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I really appreciate all your kindness and willingness to help. I left lexi at aspca tuesday night so she can undergo the surgery. The hospital told me that the surgery was a stat and that they will have to do it immediately so when i gave her up tuesday night at aspca for adoption (the hardest thing to do but want to save lexi's life) i thought they will do it the same night. When i got home i read Jared's email (the person who found lexi when she was missing) he said on his email that he can help me with money so wednesday morning i called aspca and asked if i can get lexi back they said i can if i pay all the medical bills. When they said that i thought the surgery was done already. They told me a manager will call me back for the expenses. I waited patiently for their callback and they called me after 3 hours, they called me at 1:20 and told me i have to be at te berg memorial hospital in 20 minutes to give them $4000 and lexi was scheduled for surgery at 2:00. There is no way i will get to manhattan from queens in 20 minutes. I thought the procedure was stat so i dot understand why they waited till 2pm wednesday for the operation when i gave her up tuesday 6pm. I told the aspca manager again ill give them $2000 and will give them the rest the next day (jared change his mind in helping me i guess $2000 was too much but i understand where hes coming from) so i tild the person that i really want to save lexi just do the surgery with a $2000 deposit and she said no thats not possible. I keep crying an begging but people there have no compassion. I again said ok i will gave her up for adoption just do the surgery. So now lexi is again under aspca ownership. I will call them again this morning they open at 11am to ask them if i can have my baby and that you are all willing to help me. Thank you again and God bless all your wonderful hearts.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> I really appreciate all your kindness and willingness to help. I left lexi at aspca tuesday night so she can undergo the surgery. The hospital told me that the surgery was a stat and that they will have to do it immediately so when i gave her up tuesday night at aspca for adoption (the hardest thing to do but want to save lexi's life) i thought they will do it the same night. When i got home i read Jared's email (the person who found lexi when she was missing) he said on his email that he can help me with money so wednesday morning i called aspca and asked if i can get lexi back they said i can if i pay all the medical bills. When they said that i thought the surgery was done already. They told me a manager will call me back for the expenses. I waited patiently for their callback and they called me after 3 hours, they called me at 1:20 and told me i have to be at te berg memorial hospital in 20 minutes to give them $4000 and lexi was scheduled for surgery at 2:00. There is no way i will get to manhattan from queens in 20 minutes. I thought the procedure was stat so i dot understand why they waited till 2pm wednesday for the operation when i gave her up tuesday 6pm. I told the aspca manager again ill give them $2000 and will give them the rest the next day (jared change his mind in helping me i guess $2000 was too much but i understand where hes coming from) so i tild the person that i really want to save lexi just do the surgery with a $2000 deposit and she said no thats not possible. I keep crying an begging but people there have no compassion. I again said ok i will gave her up for adoption just do the surgery. So now lexi is again under aspca ownership. I will call them again this morning they open at 11am to ask them if i can have my baby and that you are all willing to help me. Thank you again and God bless all your wonderful hearts.


Don't forget to ask about th e Chip-In .......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Lexi and her mom. I wish so much this story has a happy ending. Praying for ASPCA people to find love in their heart and return Lexi back to her mom. I will help with donation.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Please let me know where I can send money to help!!!!! Lexi must go home and not stay in the shelter.....I am praying the surgery heals her and she will have a long happy life with you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Something that keeps running through my mind is that, here anyway, the SPCA would not be doing surgery on a puppy that is relinquished to them. They would probably contact a GR rescue representative to have the rescue take ownership to use their assets to help the puppy. I don't know if this is different in other areas but that would most likely be the process here.

I wish the best for Lexi and my heart goes out to her Mom but please don't blame the vet. They do a remarkable job with our pups and unfortunately there is a cost to the excellent care they provide. There is no way they can provide free care to every difficult story that comes in their door.
This puppy is likely going to need extensive, and costly, care for a while.

Keeping dear Lexi and her family in my thoughts....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> so did she get Lexi back? She has 2000.00 up front, this is half the amount of surgery, the vet surely knows pretty much no one has 4000.00 just sitting in their pockets!! Unbelievable! i understand they have to watch out for themselves but come on every so often you have to bend and in this situation i would say its time to bend a bit. Money over a puppy's life?? Just doesnt make sense to me at all. Waiting for an update. She needs $2000.00. If 40 of us can contribute $50 she will have the other half. i am in to help!


I'm in! I would like to start a donations thread. We will need the account information first though.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I really appreciate all your kindness and willingness to help. I left lexi at aspca tuesday night so she can undergo the surgery. The hospital told me that the surgery was a stat and that they will have to do it immediately so when i gave her up tuesday night at aspca for adoption (the hardest thing to do but want to save lexi's life) i thought they will do it the same night. When i got home i read Jared's email (the person who found lexi when she was missing) he said on his email that he can help me with money so wednesday morning i called aspca and asked if i can get lexi back they said i can if i pay all the medical bills. When they said that i thought the surgery was done already. They told me a manager will call me back for the expenses. I waited patiently for their callback and they called me after 3 hours, they called me at 1:20 and told me i have to be at te berg memorial hospital in 20 minutes to give them $4000 and lexi was scheduled for surgery at 2:00. There is no way i will get to manhattan from queens in 20 minutes. I thought the procedure was stat so i dot understand why they waited till 2pm wednesday for the operation when i gave her up tuesday 6pm. I told the aspca manager again ill give them $2000 and will give them the rest the next day (jared change his mind in helping me i guess $2000 was too much but i understand where hes coming from) so i tild the person that i really want to save lexi just do the surgery with a $2000 deposit and she said no thats not possible. I keep crying an begging but people there have no compassion. I again said ok i will gave her up for adoption just do the surgery. So now lexi is again under aspca ownership. I will call them again this morning they open at 11am to ask them if i can have my baby and that you are all willing to help me. Thank you again and God bless all your wonderful hearts.



Why do these people require you to give up your dog before they will perform the surgery? I hate that with an extreme passion!  At the very least they could perform the surgery and then not let you have the dog back until you pay. Some spcas would have done that. I will call them myself and pay them the second half if I have to! What is their phone number?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

The ASPCA in New York has its own hospital, Bergh Memorial, on the Upper West Side. There's something extremely unpleasant about this whole rollercoaster that the OP has been on. She anted up $2,000 for diagnostic tests at the E-vet, has half of the estimated cost of the surgery in pocket, and the ASPCA seems to be unable to show any compassion. I'm really beginning to rethink my whole attitude towards shelters, as I feel that the best place for animals is with their owners IF the owners are putting the best interests of their companion animals above everything else. And I'm sure this pup won't be placed through the ASPCA.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help. I will try my best to contact aspca at 11am. Im at work now and little bit tied up with my tasks since i been out for 3 days. Im hoping they still have lexi at aspca, im thinking about what BayBeans said that they will look for a rescue
Group that will help her. If someone can help me contact aspca as well i will really appreciate it, their number is (212) 876-7700 ext 4900. And my name is ruvy slater. The manager at aspca ii spoke with is stepehen cameron. Thank you so much


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Please post the donation thread when set up...I will gladly donate to save Lexi and get her back home!!!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Berg memorial is the same number (212) 876-7700 ext 4200. Thank you so much. I will still call them at 11am to inquire about the chip in account. Again thank you thank you thank you.. Its hard for me to focus working not knowing whats going on with lexi


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out for Lexi & you I know it's got to be hard for you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

penparson said:


> The ASPCA in New York has its own hospital, Bergh Memorial, on the Upper West Side. There's something extremely unpleasant about this whole rollercoaster that the OP has been on. She anted up $2,000 for diagnostic tests at the E-vet, has half of the estimated cost of the surgery in pocket, and the ASPCA seems to be unable to show any compassion. I'm really beginning to rethink my whole attitude towards shelters, as I feel that the best place for animals is with their owners IF the owners are putting the best interests of their companion animals above everything else. And I'm sure this pup won't be placed through the ASPCA.


I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ruvy i just called aspca u need to call them and speak to manager. i am willing to help financially


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I spoke with Stephen he is the manager in the aspca adoption department. He said he couldnt help me with anything and gave me a number of the hospital. I will give them a call now. Thank you again.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Why do these people require you to give up your dog before they will perform the surgery? I hate that with an extreme passion!  At the very least they could perform the surgery and then not let you have the dog back until you pay. Some spcas would have done that. I will call them myself and pay them the second half if I have to! What is their phone number?


Could be more to the story then what we are hearing.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just called berg memorial and spoke to a manager. And again said the same thing: if i settle all the medical bills then i csncgrt lexi back. The problem is thy dont have a chip in account. So i dont know what to do now.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Then, since you posted the phone number for the hospital, people should be able to call the hospital and make donations for Lexi's care via their personal credit card. We do this all the time in the "rescue world", they just need to call the hospital and say they want to make a payment for Lexi's surgery. It is that simple.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I just called berg memorial and spoke to a manager. And again said the same thing: if i settle all the medical bills then i csncgrt lexi back. The problem is thy dont have a chip in account. So i dont know what to do now.


So they are going to do the surgery without your money?


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

So am I correct that the surgery still has not been done? She was scheduled but because of no $$ they still haven't done it? How is she doing? Did they tell you what her current condition is?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried to ask the same question. I asked if she had the surgery already and the manager said they dont know. I dont know her current status. And i asked if they can check its really hard for to talk to people who doesnt care. But i will call them again today when i get the chance. Again thank you so much for all the help.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> ruvy i just called aspca u need to call them and speak to manager. i am willing to help financially


What did they say about Lexi? Has she had the surgery? Is there a way to donate to it? Will they give her the dog back once it is well? What is the prognosis for recovery? Were you able to get any answers? Should we all call and get the story directly from them? Is there a GR rescue in the city that can step in and help? It seems that precious time is flying by and this poor puppy is in dire need of surgery.:no:


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

When i asked if Lexi already had the surgery, laura the manager said she doesnt know but said she thinks so because Lexi's current bill is $2500 so she probably had the surgery already thats what she said. When i asked anout Lexi's current condition she doesnt have any information i guess they cannot give me those info since i relinquish her for adoption so tehnically aspca owns her now. (this really breaks my heart). Her current bill is $2500 but Laura said i still need to pay the estimate of 3700 to get Lexi back. I will really appreciate if someone can call them and help me get Lexi back


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The bergh hospital accepts donations.
Can you talk to Laura again and see if they can set up an account for Lexi? Also ask if they would let you have her back if you got enough to pay off the bill.

ASPCA | Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> What did they say about Lexi? Has she had the surgery? Is there a way to donate to it? Will they give her the dog back once it is well? What is the prognosis for recovery? Were you able to get any answers? Should we all call and get the story directly from them? Is there a GR rescue in the city that can step in and help? It seems that precious time is flying by and this poor puppy is in dire need of surgery.:no:


Woman wouldnt give me any info she said the owner would have to call and speak to manager. i am not understanding why she wouldnt go down there now and speak to them?? i would have never taken my dog to aspca. i would have taken him home made a million phone calls to every vet and ask for help. someone out there will accept payment plans.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

When i spoke with Laura thats what i asked her if they can seup an account for Lexi to take donations but she said unfortunately that is not possible that if theres people willing to help i have to collect the donation myself. I really want to save Lexi and have her back but i dont know if people will trust me to send me the funds directly. I was hoping the hospital will just take the donations so I can get Lexi back. This is really complicated.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats what i wanted to do to take Lexi home and find another help but they scared me saying that Lexi will slowly deteriorate if I take her with me and she will die i dont want that to happen


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> When i spoke with Laura thats what i asked her if they can seup an account for Lexi to take donations but she said unfortunately that is not possible that if theres people willing to help i have to collect the donation myself. *I really want to save Lexi and have her back but i dont know if people will trust me to send me the funds directly. *I was hoping the hospital will just take the donations so I can get Lexi back. This is really complicated.


I was wondering when this post would show up. Sorry but I'm a skeptic.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> Thats what i wanted to do to take Lexi home and find another help but they scared me saying that Lexi will slowly deteriorate if I take her with me and she will die i dont want that to happen


If Lexi has already had her surgery and is doing well she will soon be put up for adoption. Have a friend of yours or your husband go down and adopt her.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats what im thinking to have a friend adopt her for me. But how will i know where she will be available for adoption and when


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

ruvyslater said:


> Thats what im thinking to have a friend adopt her for me. But how will i know where she will be available for adoption and when


Don't they have a facility to go in and look at dogs for adoption? Just make sure that someone goes there every day or so.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

> *Where can I adopt a pet in New York City? *
> 
> If you wish to visit the ASPCA Adoption Center to adopt a furry friend, our address is 424 East 92nd Street (between 1st and York Avenues). Adoption hours are Monday through Saturday from 11:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M., and Sunday from 11:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. Adoption fees are $75 and up. You must have two forms of identification and be able to provide current references that we can reach via telephone during the day. View the ASPCA's available animals.
> You can also visit one of NYC Animal Care and Control's shelters to adopt a pet.


I got this off their website. Have you contacted the pet store where you purchased her to let them know of her condition?


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Did the aspca give you a deadline of when you need to have the money by in order to regain ownership? If not, you should find out. She won't be put up for adoption immediately, obviously she'll need time to recover. However, a puppy like that will get adopted out pretty fast, so you need to know when you need to have the money by. Also it would be nice to know if people can call in a credit card number directly to put toward the bill and if so, is there an account number or something like that?

I am skeptical of *everything* I see on the internet, nothing personal at all! Are you the same Ruvy who works for Presti & Naegele?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry you are living a nightmare last 10 days. Sending my prayers for angels help to keep Lexi safe in recovery and bring her back to you. I believe it will happened. Please, keep us posted.

It is just me, but I'd rather have someone make a fool of me, than think I could help and I did not even little tiny bit.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I was wondering when this post would show up. Sorry but I'm a skeptic.


 Since we don't know each other, at least most don't. it is only natural to be carefull.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She might even go directly into a golden retriever rescue foster home for th couple weeks she needs to heal. A lot of times puppies never even get listed, they are found homes before the need to be listed.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

toliva said:


> Did the aspca give you a deadline of when you need to have the money by in order to regain ownership? If not, you should find out. She won't be put up for adoption immediately, obviously she'll need time to recover. However, a puppy like that will get adopted out pretty fast, so you need to know when you need to have the money by. Also it would be nice to know if people can call in a credit card number directly to put toward the bill and if so, is there an account number or something like that?
> 
> I am skeptical of *everything* I see on the internet, nothing personal at all! Are you the same Ruvy who works for Presti & Naegele?


who is Presti & Naegele??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OK i have been to quite a few vets when my lab was bitten in the face by who knows what in my backyard her face blew up like a balloon, i rushed to the nearest vet here in Orlando, they took her right in and fixed her. I am sorry i just dont see a vet denying service on a puppy? Isnt that what vets are for? she had half the amount!! all the vets ive been too would not deny surgery if i didnt have all the money.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Something doesnt sound right here?? I dont want to sound rude or nontrusting but i am reading this over and over. if this were my puppy i would be at the aspca!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Something doesnt sound right here?? I dont want to sound rude or nontrusting but i am reading this over and over. if this were my puppy i would be at the aspca!!


You are not being rude. I am still trying to figure out how one loses a 8 week old golden I can't imagine a 8 week old golden bolting running down 85th street rounding the corner to 86th street and out of site. (while not even crossing the street, imagine that) We all have had 8 week old puppies and we all know darn well they will run and stop and look at a leaf, or butterfly or eat grass etc......they just don't bolt fast enough where you can't catch them.....their attention span won't allow this


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> OK i have been to quite a few vets when my lab was bitten in the face by who knows what in my backyard her face blew up like a balloon, i rushed to the nearest vet here in Orlando, they took her right in and fixed her. I am sorry i just dont see a vet denying service on a puppy? Isnt that what vets are for? she had half the amount!! all the vets ive been too would not deny surgery if i didnt have all the money.


The vet I go to with all of my animals(and have for 10+ years) still expects payment in full upon services rendered. The local ER will not treat without a credit card being handed over or at least 50% deposit......

That's not unusual in my experience, but something does seem a little off.
"Presti & Naegele" is the firm a Ruvi Slater in NY works for. It comes up when you run Ruvi Slater NY through Google. See - you're not the only one thinking something is a little off. I'll withhold judgment until more information comes in. I am trying to find out more and I believe others are too.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Not even that! NYC is crazy busy, how did the puppy even survive on the streets?? I dont know what to think, but its funny when i first read this i had a weird feeling. 8 week old puppies dont run that fast?? Now my 8month old she has wheels on her!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

If this story is true i am sorry to the OP but something doesnt add up.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

penparson said:


> The ASPCA in New York has its own hospital, Bergh Memorial, on the Upper West Side. There's something extremely unpleasant about this whole rollercoaster that the OP has been on. She anted up $2,000 for diagnostic tests at the E-vet, has half of the estimated cost of the surgery in pocket, and the ASPCA seems to be unable to show any compassion. I'm really beginning to rethink my whole attitude towards shelters, as I feel that the best place for animals is with their owners IF the owners are putting the best interests of their companion animals above everything else. And I'm sure this pup won't be placed through the ASPCA.





goldhaven said:


> What did they say about Lexi? Has she had the surgery? Is there a way to donate to it? Will they give her the dog back once it is well? What is the prognosis for recovery? Were you able to get any answers? Should we all call and get the story directly from them? Is there a GR rescue in the city that can step in and help? It seems that precious time is flying by and this poor puppy is in dire need of surgery.:no:


True, but I am afraid that if a Golden Retriever rescue gets involved, then Ruvy may not get Lexi back.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I tried to ask the same question. I asked if she had the surgery already and the manager said they dont know. I dont know her current status. And i asked if they can check its really hard for to talk to people who doesnt care. But i will call them again today when i get the chance. Again thank you so much for all the help.


I can't believe the national *ASPCA*would be like this! If this is really the case, then animal societies all over have things askewed and backwards!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> When i asked if Lexi already had the surgery, laura the manager said she doesnt know but said she thinks so because Lexi's current bill is $2500 so she probably had the surgery already thats what she said. When i asked anout Lexi's current condition she doesnt have any information i guess they cannot give me those info since i relinquish her for adoption so tehnically aspca owns her now. (this really breaks my heart). Her current bill is $2500 but Laura said i still need to pay the estimate of 3700 to get Lexi back. I will really appreciate if someone can call them and help me get Lexi back


I will call right away!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> When i asked if Lexi already had the surgery, laura the manager said she doesnt know but said she thinks so because Lexi's current bill is $2500 so she probably had the surgery already thats what she said. When i asked anout Lexi's current condition she doesnt have any information i guess they cannot give me those info since i relinquish her for adoption so tehnically aspca owns her now. (this really breaks my heart). Her current bill is $2500 but Laura said i still need to pay the estimate of 3700 to get Lexi back. I will really appreciate if someone can call them and help me get Lexi back


I called Laura just now and left her a message saying that I will pay the difference and do whatever it takes to get your dog back. Sorry if I was late getting back to you, but I am on Vacation in AZ 3 hours behind you. I can only hope that Laura has not gone home for the day.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I can't believe the national *ASPCA*would be like this! If this is really the case, then animal societies all over have things askewed and backwards!


Why should they give info to someone that signed their dog away?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes i work for presti and naegele. I just spoke with laura and she told me they cant accept payment / donation from other people. It would br great if someone can help me with the care credit. I will get back after work. Im really sorry and thank you for all your willingness to help.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Yes i work for presti and naegele. I just spoke with laura and she told me they cant accept payment / donation from other people. It would br great if someone can help me with the care credit. I will get back after work. Im really sorry and thank you for all your willingness to help.


Who is going to help you with money for aftercare?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> The bergh hospital accepts donations.
> Can you talk to Laura again and see if they can set up an account for Lexi? Also ask if they would let you have her back if you got enough to pay off the bill.
> 
> ASPCA | Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital


I just called and spoke to a representative. They will not accept donations from strangers on Ruvy's behalf!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!:mad: So outrageous! What kind of people are they? The representative says we have to give money to Ruby directly! The ASPCA needs to be overhauled! We have to band together for Ruby and Lexi before it's too late!


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Im really sorry if i gave lexi for adoption tuesday night. I didnt know what to do that time and im not at aspca right now because i have to go to work and finish a bunch of tasks for three days i called out. I was with lexi monday to tuesday. And lookih for another help yesterday. Please dont blame me that she was missing during the weekend. I was out the whole 2 days looking for her. My husband almost divorce me because i blamed him over an over for missing lexi and not findin her. This is really tough on me and i dont know what to do first


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I just called and spoke to a representative. They will not accept donations from strangers on Ruvy's behalf!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!:mad: So outrageous!* What kind of people are they?* The representative says we have to give money to Ruby directly! The ASPCA needs to be overhauled! We have to band together for Ruby and Lexi before it's too late!


According to the OP they are the kind of people that took her in and performed surgery at their own cost.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> When i spoke with Laura thats what i asked her if they can seup an account for Lexi to take donations but she said unfortunately that is not possible that if theres people willing to help i have to collect the donation myself. I really want to save Lexi and have her back but i dont know if people will trust me to send me the funds directly. I was hoping the hospital will just take the donations so I can get Lexi back. This is really complicated.


I sent you a private message.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I sent you a private message.


I surely hope you don't send money to a stranger.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry you are living a nightmare last 10 days. Sending my prayers for angels help to keep Lexi safe in recovery and bring her back to you. I believe it will happened. Please, keep us posted.
> 
> It is just me, but I'd rather have someone make a fool of me, than think I could help and I did not even little tiny bit.


I agree! God would not bring you this far in getting Lexi back for you and not bring you the rest of the way. Don't give up! I know that this is a time of testing for you but God will see it through and do what has to be done to get your beloved Lexi back.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ruvyslater said:


> It would br great if someone can help me with the care credit.


Here's their website...you can apply online and get an answer immediately.

CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures

You shouldn't have any trouble getting it, they hardly ever turn anyone down. I got it and I am unemployed, lost my house to foreclosure and declared bankruptcy a few years ago. This way you don't have to ask for donations, you can take care of the bill yourself and be able to make payments.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I surely hope you don't send money to a stranger.


This is why I completely agree with my Dane board's policy of _no donations_ are to be solicited on the board. No exceptions...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Here's their website...you can apply online and get an answer immediately.
> 
> CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures
> 
> You shouldn't have any trouble getting it, they hardly ever turn anyone down. I got it and I am unemployed, lost my house to foreclosure and declared bankruptcy a few years ago. This way you don't have to ask for donations, you can take care of the bill yourself and be able to make payments.


In a earlier post she said she applied and was turned down by Care Credit. Not sure what she means now?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I applied for care credit and got declined maybe because we finance car the same day i got lexi. Also i applied for finanial loans so i can paycfor surgery but got declined. My credit is messed up now. I dont expect you send money to me directly i totally understand. Prayers will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> Not even that! NYC is crazy busy, how did the puppy even survive on the streets?? I dont know what to think, but its funny when i first read this i had a weird feeling. 8 week old puppies dont run that fast?? Now my 8month old she has wheels on her!


With the grace of God Lexi was miraclously kept safe. Other than this terrible hernia, she was okay when she got her back.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Why should they give info to someone that signed their dog away?


She was pressured to give the dog away or else she could die! It's not like she had a choice!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness what a mess!!! Ruvy, have you called the pet store you bought her from? Since the hernia might be congenital they should refund you your money, this way you can pay for the surgery, a long time ago I bought my first puppy with y first ever paycheck in a pet store ( I wish i knew then what I know now) the puppy was sick and ended up dying, I contacted the store before my poor Tomas died, while he was still alive but sick, I got my money back, and this was in Spain where customer service is nonexistent, it might be worth it for you to at least try, good luck.Olga.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Im really sorry if i gave lexi for adoption tuesday night. I didnt know what to do that time and im not at aspca right now because i have to go to work and finish a bunch of tasks for three days i called out. I was with lexi monday to tuesday. And lookih for another help yesterday. Please dont blame me that she was missing during the weekend. I was out the whole 2 days looking for her. My husband almost divorce me because i blamed him over an over for missing lexi and not findin her. This is really tough on me and i dont know what to do first


I don't blame you one bit my dear! It is not your fault! You did everything you could do! C'mon guys, lets not be so quick to judge. I spoke to the ASPCA myself. They will not accept donations!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Who is going to help you with money for aftercare?


Well, we all will!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> According to the OP they are the kind of people that took her in and performed surgery at their own cost.


Did they really perform the surgery yet? We are still trying to find that out.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I surely hope you don't send money to a stranger.


I admit, it would be better if it didn't come to this, but with the ASPCA not allowing us to send donations, it doesn't look like we have a choice. Please, let's not turn against Ruvy. She needs our help more now than ever! As far as I am concerned she is no stranger!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Did they really perform the surgery yet? We are still trying to find that out.


Well if they didn't, according to the op she would have died by now. That was her whole reasoning for giving her up remember?

Even if by the slightest chance the story is true, she did the right thing. She is not financially capable of caring for this puppy.
A puppy at 8 weeks that ran away a day after she got her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Well if they didn't, according to the op she would have died by now. That was her whole reasoning for giving her up remember?
> 
> Even if by the slightest chance the story is true, she did the right thing. She is not financially capable of caring for this puppy.


Please, my friend. I am not in the mood to argue. I want to see Ruvy get her dog back, and if nobody's going to team up with me to help her I will have to go at it alone. We can't turn against her because of the no donation rule! That would be the worst thing we can do!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me these links:

ASPCA | Financial Help With My Vet Bills

http://www.nysave.org/PDF/save.pdf


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Please, my friend. I am not in the mood to argue. I want to see Ruvy get her dog back, and if nobody's going to team up with me to help her I will have to go at it alone. We can't turn against her because of the no donation rule! That would be the worst thing we can do!


MercyMom I am not arguing with you. Just trying to point out what she is saying is not really adding up. At least find out the *facts *before you send your hard earned money......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The OP is a new member and we have no proof of the veracity of her statements.
I do believe the ASPCA and hospital are not being very cooperative, but I am also leery of being taken.

Ruvy - do you have a copy of the estimate for Lexi's release? Is there anything in writing that says they will release her to you if you can pay the bill? What if you get "most of it", but not all? Will they work with you then or it is a no go without the full amount?

MercyMom - it seems you have been talking to Laura at the hospital? Can you to get more verification for Ruvy if needed?


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have been reading and following this forum since it started. At the beginning it just didn't seem right to me. There were just to many things that quietly bothered me... Maybe it is my age and witnessing so many people get taken in the past. That's why I have not said anything until now. I truly hope I am wrong and I can have egg on my face.

Has she thought about using the buyers remorse law (if it exists in New York) and returning her new car and using the money to save the puppy. Just a thought.

Pat


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Why has the OP never answered about talking to the pet store?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> OK i have been to quite a few vets when my lab was bitten in the face by who knows what in my backyard her face blew up like a balloon, i rushed to the nearest vet here in Orlando, they took her right in and fixed her. I am sorry i just dont see a vet denying service on a puppy? Isnt that what vets are for? she had half the amount!! all the vets ive been too would not deny surgery if i didnt have all the money.


This!

I have an emergency vet right around the corner. They will stabilize the animal first and then have you sign something saying you will pay 50% up front, with the rest due upon release of the animal. I thought the OP said she had the majority of the money up front, just not all of it. Maybe NY vets are different, but it does raise some questions in my mind.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Why has the OP never answered about talking to the pet store?


This, too!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been trying to stay out of this, but here is my take on this situation:
Sadly, this does happen a lot. Owners cannot provide the care/medical care needed for a pet and have to surrender it in order for the pet to have a shot at a good life.
I really don't think that the ASPCA has done anything wrong here. Going by the facts of how long the owner had the pup, the age of the pup, the circumstances of the pup being lost and then being injured, how could they rule otherwise? 
I am not trying to blame the OP, but I understand why the ASPCA is acting this way. If any of you have ever seen Animal Cops, Detroit or NY, or in any other states, this seems to be a daily occurrence. People cannot provide and have to sign over their animals. It is sad, but it is for the better of the animal. 
In this case, the OP had the pup for only two days. Yes, I am sure she loves the pup, but the pup's survival is a lot more important than the OPs feelings here. Sorry!
If I were in a situation where any of my pets needed critical medical care and I was unable to come up with the money or get a loan, I would want somebody to step in and say: " We will pay all medical expenses, but you have to sign over your pet. We will try to get the pet the best home possible."
I would rather nurse a broken heart, than have my furry family member die because I could not provide.

Anyway, I am basing my opinion right now as "if" this is a true story. We don't know all the facts and can only speculate. 
If all is on the up and up, then I think the pup is in good hands now with the ASPCA.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

fostermom said:


> This!
> 
> I have an emergency vet right around the corner. They will stabilize the animal first and then have you sign something saying you will pay 50% up front, with the rest due upon release of the animal. I thought the OP said she had the majority of the money up front, just not all of it. Maybe NY vets are different, but it does raise some questions in my mind.


The puppy was stabilized at Blue Pearl emergency vet, she was in ICU there until they got the diagnosis and estimate. She paid the 2K there for those bills. It was after that that she brought her to the aspca.

Ruvy - can you post the estimates? Or the bills already paid? Or the receipt from the pet shop?


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

When I brought our older dog, Teddy, into the E-Vet here on Long Island in New York he was considered an emergency. They immediately stabilized him without asking me for any money upfront. There first action was to stabilize Teddy and make him comfortable. Granted, before they did any other testing or treatment I had to authorize that I would pay but they definitely stabilized him first before seeing if I could pay.

I truly hope this is legit but for everyone planning on donating please get something in writing to legalize what the money is going to so that you don't get scammed.

To the OP, I hope you understand why everyone is skeptical and that no one means you anything by it.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I contacted the pet store they will only return my money if i have letter from the doctor that the hernia is congenital. I have been in contact with Laura and Stephen to get that letter. I have the estimate with me its $3713. The current invoice has some operations done. I was talking to my husband about the car about returning it so i can get lexi. Im sorry this is too much.. And i cant take to be blame im blaming myself already. Thanks for all who are willing to help.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

I will post everything once i get home. The receipts and everything..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> MercyMom I am not arguing with you. Just trying to point out what she is saying is not really adding up. At least find out the *facts *before you send your hard earned money......


Right. I can understand why this is unbelievable as it seems unreal that the ASPCA would not accept donations especially since they ask for donations to help the animals. They are probably less interested with a specific ownership or custody of the dog being protected than the dog itself. I am still trying to get the facts straight. I want to know that Lexi's life will be saved and will be given back to Ruvi before I pay.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> The OP is a new member and we have no proof of the veracity of her statements.
> I do believe the ASPCA and hospital are not being very cooperative, but I am also leery of being taken.
> 
> Ruvy - do you have a copy of the estimate for Lexi's release? Is there anything in writing that says they will release her to you if you can pay the bill? What if you get "most of it", but not all? Will they work with you then or it is a no go without the full amount?
> ...


I am still waiting for Laura to call me back. I will try her again.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> The OP is a new member and we have no proof of the veracity of her statements.
> I do believe the ASPCA and hospital are not being very cooperative, but I am also leery of being taken.
> 
> Ruvy - do you have a copy of the estimate for Lexi's release? Is there anything in writing that says they will release her to you if you can pay the bill? What if you get "most of it", but not all? Will they work with you then or it is a no go without the full amount?
> ...


 Unfortunately, the line is now busy. I agree. I do not feel comfortable sending money unless I know the whole truth.
However, if what Ruvy is saying is true, then I want to do all I can to get Lexi back to her.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> Well, we all will!


Please speak for yourself. 



MercyMom said:


> I admit, it would be better if it didn't come to this, but with the ASPCA not allowing us to send donations, it doesn't look like we have a choice. Please, let's not turn against Ruvy. She needs our help more now than ever! As far as I am concerned she is no stranger!


She may be your best friend but I don't know her other than to read about her *story* here on the forum for the last 5 days. 



Deb_Bayne said:


> Why has the OP never answered about talking to the pet store?


I, too, would like to know the answer to this question. I have asked it and so have others. 


I will pray for Lexi and for ruvy, not that she get her dog back and not that Lexi is saved. I will pray for GOD'S will to be done, whatever that is. And, I will pray that HE gives ruvy the strength to accept it. 

Too many people are selfish and pray for what *they* want, "Please Lord give this family their dog back" instead of praying for the strength to accept HIS will. I am sure that GOD has a plan and whether or not we like with it, we have to accept it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

I have not posted on this forum in a very long time, but this is not my first post. I do hope Ruvy will apply for the grants shared a few comments up. 

One thing I would not do is find a way to help someone that I do not know via, Care Credit. If Ruvy was denied and you help with Care Credit, the only way I see this as being remotely possible is if you put the account in your name. You may find yourself in more debt due to interest fees, but I'm sure everyone has taken this into consideration.

I'm a bit confused with the very first post made by Ruvy and the date of a missing dog post you can find by searching Google. The date the post was created as Lexi being lost is April 27th. Granted, it may very well have been an error due to stress.

Many of the forum members that have been around for years will remember a nightmare I lived through. I became friends with someone on a GR forum. I met the person, my family met the person, I fund raised for the person, and called this person a friend for 2 years. I now always error on the side of caution because of this person. Ruvy may very well need your help, but always do your research.

Another concern I have is why the ASPCA would perform surgery that will cost them 4k. If they were to have this procedure done and the cost is that high, there is NO WAY they will get that money back via an adoption. Even if they are charged 2k to have this surgery performed, there is still no way they can recoup 2k due to an adoption.

All of the vetting costs I paid out of pocket for animals in need were to animal hospitals in the south. They were VERY HAPPY to get a Credit Card payment from me or anyone else that called them and offered. Maybe the south is more animal friendly. 

I wish you the best with funding Ruvy. Don't forget Ebay. I know I will sell whatever I have to in order to help my boys if it ever comes to that. Our family has been through a similar ordeal, but our puppy cost us 6k in 2003 and he hadn't even turned a year old yet. My kids were very understanding that year. 

Also, see if your employer will prepay you the amount you need and then you can work it off. I suddenly forgot the proper term for such a transaction.  Pay Advance!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this, but here is my take on this situation:
> Sadly, this does happen a lot. Owners cannot provide the care/medical care needed for a pet and have to surrender it in order for the pet to have a shot at a good life.
> I really don't think that the ASPCA has done anything wrong here. Going by the facts of how long the owner had the pup, the age of the pup, the circumstances of the pup being lost and then being injured, how could they rule otherwise?
> I am not trying to blame the OP, but I understand why the ASPCA is acting this way. If any of you have ever seen Animal Cops, Detroit or NY, or in any other states, this seems to be a daily occurrence. People cannot provide and have to sign over their animals. It is sad, but it is for the better of the animal.
> ...


With that being the case, I would at least like to know how Lexi made out and like I said in the beginning, can anybody on the forum who lives in New York City adopt Lexi so we can keep tabs on her and how she is doing and watch her grow up?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> I contacted the pet store they will only return my money if i have letter from the doctor that the hernia is congenital. I have been in contact with Laura and Stephen to get that letter. I have the estimate with me its $3713. The current invoice has some operations done. I was talking to my husband about the car about returning it so i can get lexi. Im sorry this is too much.. And i cant take to be blame im blaming myself already. Thanks for all who are willing to help.


I am praying it works out for you dear.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> Please speak for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad to know that you are a Christian. I am praying that God's will be done. God's will matters to me above all else. Still God did get Lexi back for her before, and by his grace He can do it again. It is ultimately up to Him. I am hoping that as long as Ruvi provides proof that other people on GRF would be willing to team up with me to help with Lexi's care. Other people said they are willing to help. Why should people change their minds just because we can't pay ASPCA directly? I sure hope I am not the only one who wants to help her. I expect other people on the forum to help as well. I cannot think of any good reason not to help unless this story is untrue especially if its God's will for her to have her dog back, which I still strongly believe it is. I do hope she can get money back from the pet store to help with her surgery. That would be ideal.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would like to see the bill of sale for the purchase of the puppy and the bill from the vet. Did this woman Laura at ASPCA in fact say Lexi was there? this is all so confusing. Did she say if Lexi had the surgery?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> i would like to see the bill of sale for the purchase of the puppy and the bill from the vet. Did this woman Laura at ASPCA in fact say Lexi was there? this is all so confusing. Did she say if Lexi had the surgery?


Unfortunately, she hasn't. I would try her again but now it is almost 8 pm Eastern time.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am totally unfamiliar with ASPCA in other states but in CA they typically do not get involved in expensive surgeries with puppies. 

I hope for the best for Lexi and her Mom but I think it would be best if some of us reading this thread take a step back for a moment and breathe.

I think, for the moment, this puppy imay be in the best hands...


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Please see attachments...


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Poor baby Lexi.

Ruvy, how much of the money do you have in hand now - you mentioned before maybe half? Do you know if Lexi has been through the surgery? Will they tell you her condition? And lastly, when do you have to have the full payment by in order to get her back?


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She bought Lexi through a Pet Store.
> 
> It would be a very good idea to contact them and see if they will do anything-refund on purchase price, help with medical expenses, etc.
> 
> Did the Pet Store have any type of Guarantee?


They will give me refund if its congenital and if i can give them a letter from the vet. Sorry, i was going through all the threads again. I asked laura from bergh memorial and stephen from aspca adoption if they can provide a letter for the pet store, laura said she will try and let me know tomorrow


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> Seeing that you are in the NYC area, I thought you might want to check this out. I am not sure if you are eligibe, but it is worth checking out. Hope this helps.
> 
> NY Save


Thank You, i checked this tuesday morning and submitted an application i think i called them and said someone will call me back. I called a couple of places that time so i dont remember:


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Not one person can tell you if she made it through the surgery and is stable??? They'll try to get you a letter about the hernia, but not let you know her condition?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for everything you are going thru. I have a rough day today but I am praying for you all day. If there is a way to get your baby Lexi back I am ready to help as much as I can. God bless your little girl.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Who do i need to forward the email Laura and Stephen sent me. I never asked nobody to send me money directly, i know my story is crazy but i just joined this form to ask for advise. I have been sending applicated to different nonprofit organizations that support dogs medical expenses and no one has gotten back to me. Aspca said they have a protocol that if i buy the puppy from pet store they cant give me any financial aid. You can call them and ask them that. I think im just gonna give up, i still dont get it why God brought her back to me only to take her away from me again. I wasnt been a wife to my husband these last few days, neglected my work and only to be told that im not capable of taking care of Lexi, i pray shes in good health now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a fate, don't give up. We do not know what God has on his mind. God is not testing you only. It is a test for all of us. My prayers are with you.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

If someone can give me address or phone number of GR rescue that i can get in touch With directly that will be helpful.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ruvyslater said:


> If someone can give me address or phone number of GR rescue that i can get in touch With directly that will be helpful.


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I am sure there are more not listed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If it is still possible for Ruvy to get Lexi back if she pays the surgery costs, a Chip In account can still be set up, it does not have to be connected to the ASPCA or Bergh clinic. Mercy Me perhaps you would be willing to administrate it, and then the funds can be given directly to ASPCA, in the form of a check written to ASPCA.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> If it is still possible for Ruvy to get Lexi back if she pays the surgery costs, a Chip In account can still be set up, it does not have to be connected to the ASPCA or Bergh clinic. Mercy Me perhaps you would be willing to administrate it, and then the funds can be given directly to ASPCA, in the form of a check written to ASPCA.


That's good idea.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Please see attachments...


Oh! She is so precious! We've got to do something! Not only do we need to pitch in to save Lexi, but we need to save the *precious relationship* between Ruvi and Lexi. Ruvi has provided an awesome home for Lexi and we cannot allow them to lose each other! Who will join me in the effort? I am willing to fight to the bitter end for these two! I hope I will not have to be the only one. I want to see a happy ending win win situation for everyone!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Please see attachments...


I just looked over the documents. How could anyone not help them now?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ruvyslater said:


> Who do i need to forward the email Laura and Stephen sent me. I never asked nobody to send me money directly, i know my story is crazy but i just joined this form to ask for advise. I have been sending applicated to different nonprofit organizations that support dogs medical expenses and no one has gotten back to me. Aspca said they have a protocol that if i buy the puppy from pet store they cant give me any financial aid. You can call them and ask them that. I think im just gonna give up, i still dont get it why God brought her back to me only to take her away from me again. I wasnt been a wife to my husband these last few days, neglected my work and only to be told that im not capable of taking care of Lexi, i pray shes in good health now.


Don't give up! I will help you even if no one else will! We'll get through this together one way or the other!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> If it is still possible for Ruvy to get Lexi back if she pays the surgery costs, a Chip In account can still be set up, it does not have to be connected to the ASPCA or Bergh clinic. Mercy Me perhaps you would be willing to administrate it, and then the funds can be given directly to ASPCA, in the form of a check written to ASPCA.


I am not sure how I would do that. I want to learn. I have seen fundraiser sites, but I can't remember off hand the names. I do have a paypal account. Some advice about how to set one up would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I will help as much as I can.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I managed to create this fundraising site on behalf of Lexi and Ruvi. I started anew thread with a link to the fundraising site. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...114035-please-help-save-lexi.html#post1703750


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank You Mercy Mom. I posted the link to my fbcfriends and emailed to some oeople as well. Thank you again. God bless your beautiful heart.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for posting all the vet paperwork. Praying that things work out for you and Lexi.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

I've been reading this thread through but really haven't even posted yet. There's a lot of threads and maybe I missed this - however, it seems as if everybody has contacted the ASPCA to see if donations can be made on behalf of Ruvy. However, wouldn't the hospital be able to take payments? i am not familiar with this hospital - however, I Know that the vets that I go to don't care WHERE the payments are coming from. Anybody would be able to call in and process a payment over the phone on my account. Also, it seemed from the website that the actual Vet Hospital could do this. Since she has to pay the hospital in order to get Lexie back wouldn't this make the most sense? Maybe I missed something.. but that's just my two cents.. 

I may be skeptical.. however, I would not donate to an individual that I didn't know no matter what proof was shown. I'm not by any means stating that she is lying and it is unfortunate that if she is telling the truth that she has to suffer from the actions of other people. However, with all of the fraud in this world, and how easily those documents can be doctored.. I would not donate directly to somebody that I didn't know. I would, however, call and make a small payment directly to the hospital - which I don't understand how that cannot be done... ?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rebroland said:


> I've been reading this thread through but really haven't even posted yet. There's a lot of threads and maybe I missed this - however, it seems as if everybody has contacted the ASPCA to see if donations can be made on behalf of Ruvy. However, wouldn't the hospital be able to take payments? i am not familiar with this hospital - however, I Know that the vets that I go to don't care WHERE the payments are coming from. Anybody would be able to call in and process a payment over the phone on my account. Also, it seemed from the website that the actual Vet Hospital could do this. Since she has to pay the hospital in order to get Lexie back wouldn't this make the most sense? Maybe I missed something.. but that's just my two cents..
> 
> I may be skeptical.. however, I would not donate to an individual that I didn't know no matter what proof was shown. I'm not by any means stating that she is lying and it is unfortunate that if she is telling the truth that she has to suffer from the actions of other people. However, with all of the fraud in this world, and how easily those documents can be doctored.. I would not donate directly to somebody that I didn't know. I would, however, call and make a small payment directly to the hospital - which I don't understand how that cannot be done... ?


At least one other GRF member called the hospital to pay the bill, and the hospital said that they would not let a stranger pay the bill. According to the OP, the ASPCA is holding it against her because the puppy was from a pet store. The OP has already put at least a couple thousand dollars into the medical costs for this puppy, was told by one of the vets to put her down, and out of fear for the puppy's life she brought her to the ASPCA. 

I probably would have done the same thing if I were in her shoes, that could have been me last year when Brady was faced with over a 4k emergency surgery bill, after I had already spent almost 2k for diagnostics. I had to give them the down payment for the surgery 10 minutes later $2700, and pay the rest two days later to release him. I was very fortunate at that time that my car had hail damage of 5k, and I had an insurance check waiting to be cashed. If this had happened one month earlier or one month later, who knows what I would have done.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> At least one other GRF member called the hospital to pay the bill, and the hospital said that they would not let a stranger pay the bill. According to the OP, the ASPCA is holding it against her because the puppy was from a pet store. The OP has already put at least a couple thousand dollars into the medical costs for this puppy, was told by one of the vets to put her down, and out of fear for the puppy's life she brought her to the ASPCA.
> 
> I probably would have done the same thing if I were in her shoes, that could have been me last year when Brady was faced with over a 4k emergency surgery bill, after I had already spent almost 2k for diagnostics. I had to give them the down payment for the surgery 10 minutes later $2700, and pay the rest two days later to release him. I was very fortunate at that time that my car had hail damage of 5k, and I had an insurance check waiting to be cashed. If this had happened one month earlier or one month later, who knows what I would have done.


Thanks for clarifying that some members called the hospital. I missed that part. The parts that I read were that they had called the ASPCA and they wouldn't allow that. 

I'm not judging her at all. I, as well as most of us on this forum would I'm sure, would do anything that I could to save my baby. If that meant signing him over to the ASPCA as a last resort - I would probably do the same thing as that would mean that they would get treated. I would never do the selfish thing and withhold the treatment because I had to sign them over. 

I am also not accusing Ruvy of lying. I feel awful that she has been questioned. However, I was stating that I don't feel comfortable donating to an individual with everything that goes on in this world. It's unfortunate that Ruvy is being questioned - however, I think that people SHOULD ask questions. Also, from what I can tell, Ruvy doesn't need the donations to save Lexi's life.. that will be done regardless.. I would definitely be willing to chip in as much as I could right now (which isn't a lot - however, I'm sure it would help) to help Ruvy get her back because I couldn't imagine being in this situation. However, I'm sorry, I don't feel comfortable giving it to a stranger. I was trying to see if another avenue had been explored that apparently I missed. 

I wish her the best of luck with getting lexi back. I will continue to follow these two forum threads and if something comes up where we are allowed to make payments to the hospital directly, then I will donate. Unfortunately, with the financial position that my family is in right now with my wedding coming up in four months - i cannot donate to a stranger when I'm not 100% positive where the money is going to and if Ruvy even has a chance of getting lexi back if the bills are paid. 

Best of luck to Ruvy & Lexi.. What is most important is that Lexi is going to receive the care she needs. I hope that you can get her back.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This whole scenario has really made me realize that there is a whole other NEED in the world of rescue. I have heard so many times of people giving up their pets to rescue, because they could not afford the emergency situation that came up - and the rescue is the only way they can get help.

There should be groups out there that can help people to prevent these dogs from going into shelters - another form of rescue. 

My MacKenzie was acquired by a golden retriever rescue at 12 weeks old. She had a significant eye injury from a cat that was untreated. The rescue treated her, saved her eye, and let me adopt her. I am not sure of any other details, but could the reason why they did not treat her was because of the money? I know the rescue put a lot of money into her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there any way to find out the status of Lexi? 

This is a sad situation... It would be nice to know the status of Lexi...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> This whole scenario has really made me realize that there is a whole other NEED in the world of rescue. I have heard so many times of people giving up their pets to rescue, because they could not afford the emergency situation that came up - and the rescue is the only way they can get help.
> 
> There should be groups out there that can help people to prevent these dogs from going into shelters - another form of rescue.
> 
> My MacKenzie was acquired by a golden retriever rescue at 12 weeks old. She had a significant eye injury from a cat that was untreated. The rescue treated her, saved her eye, and let me adopt her. I am not sure of any other details, but could the reason why they did not treat her was because of the money? I know the rescue put a lot of money into her.


There are Non profit groups that help pet owners-

Here are a few links that I found when doing a quick search.

Foundations That Help People With Animal Medical Bills | eHow.com

Responsible Pet Ownership Blog: Nonprofit Organizations That Help Pay Vet Costs

Rose's Fund For Animals


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rebroland said:


> I've been reading this thread through but really haven't even posted yet. There's a lot of threads and maybe I missed this - however, it seems as if everybody has contacted the ASPCA to see if donations can be made on behalf of Ruvy. However, wouldn't the hospital be able to take payments? i am not familiar with this hospital - however, I Know that the vets that I go to don't care WHERE the payments are coming from. Anybody would be able to call in and process a payment over the phone on my account. Also, it seemed from the website that the actual Vet Hospital could do this. Since she has to pay the hospital in order to get Lexie back wouldn't this make the most sense? Maybe I missed something.. but that's just my two cents..
> 
> I may be skeptical.. however, I would not donate to an individual that I didn't know no matter what proof was shown. I'm not by any means stating that she is lying and it is unfortunate that if she is telling the truth that she has to suffer from the actions of other people. However, with all of the fraud in this world, and how easily those documents can be doctored.. I would not donate directly to somebody that I didn't know. I would, however, call and make a small payment directly to the hospital - which I don't understand how that cannot be done... ?


 I don't understand it myself! The ASPCA should be willing to accept checks from anyone willing to donate. I will keep pursuing Laura over and over again until I get green in the face if I have to!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There are Non profit groups that help pet owners-
> 
> Here are a few links that I found when doing a quick search.
> 
> ...


That is great advice. But by the same token, Lexi's owner is not eligible because of her acquiring her puppy from a pet store.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> That is great advice. But by the same token, Lexi's owner is not eligible because of her acquiring her puppy from a pet store.


That's the ASPCA's policy...it wouldn't apply to the organizations mentioned.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> That is great advice. But by the same token, Lexi's owner is not eligible because of her acquiring her puppy from a pet store.


The information I posted was in reference to Cubbysans question and comment asking if there wasn't groups availalbe to help pet owners with Vet care expenses, it was not directed towards Lexi's care. 

I have a very hard time comprehending that the ASPCA Clinic would refuse a pet owner a payment plan or some type of assistance because the pup was purchased from a Pet Store. Would they have also refused if she had purchased the pup from a Breeder?

In the information about Bergh Memorial Hospital it states they provide Vet Care to the public, it does not say only to those who have adopted from them.

This info was taken from their website-

http://www.aspca.org/Aspca-nyc/aspca-bergh-memorial-animal-hospital/about-us



Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital (BMAH) provides high-quality specialized, emergency and general medicine to the public’s pets. We’re staffed by three full-time, board-certified internists; a full-time, board-certified surgeon; 12 generalists; and a part-time, board-certified cardiologist, surgeon and radiologist. Doctors’ inpatient rounds are held daily, and licensed veterinary technicians provide 24-hour care to all patients. 
The hospital has a fully equipped Intensive Care Unit, advanced ultrasound and echocardiographic capabilities, endoscopy, laparoscopy, rhinoscopy, bronchoscopy, cystoscopy, digital radiography, dental radiography, full orthopedic and soft-tissue surgical capability, blood pressure monitoring, critical care ventilator, and pulse oximetry. 
Walk-in emergency care is available from 8:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Monday through Friday, and 9:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. on Saturdays. (Appointments are preferred.) Please call (212) 876-7700, ext. 4200, to make an appointment. For emergency care, please walk right in.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kwhit said:


> That's the ASPCA's policy...it wouldn't apply to the organizations mentioned.


Let's hope!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's a copy of the post I made in the other thread.

I e-mailed Laura at the Bergh animal hospital. Here is part of the e-mail. I don't want to post the whole e-mail since that might not be okay with her.
I was basically asking for verification (which Ruvy may have since supplied - I haven't checked the other post yet). she also could not verify the requirements for having Lexi released to Ruvy.
"Unfortunately, I am not able to disclose other people’s information due to privacy issues. " 

So I do not have verification and I do not have an update on Lexi's condition. Based on the Ruvy's estimate poor little Lexi also has some GI issues(stomach gas filled and distended loops of intestine) and they may have been fairly severe. I have not dealt with that with dogs, but with horses that is bad.

Has anyone had verification that Lexi has had surgery and is/will be okay? The estimate was earlier this week - is that number still valid? If I donated, I'd want Ruvy to have the pup back - not find out at the last minute that uh-oh, she still needs to stay longer and is now X amount more for her release.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not that there is anything wrong in this thread but how about I close this one so that posts are not being made now in 2 different threads on the same subject.

To continue this thread how about going to this link below and everyone can look there from now on for further information.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/donations-other-help/114035-please-help-save-lexi.html


----------

